# Enter our "Thankful for Books" contest, sponsored by PadandQuill.com



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's that time of year again when we think about the various blessings in our lives. For most of us, books have had a significant impact on our lives - sometimes changing them in ways we never expected.

With that in mind, KindleBoards, along with our sponsor Pad and Quill, would like to invite you all to enter our Thanksgiving contest. Reply to this post and tell us, in 200 words or less, about a book you are thankful you read and how it impacted you.

And while you're at it, tell us which Pad and Quill cover you'd like for your Kindle... because we will choose 3 of you to win the cover of your choice! Follow the link to Pad and Quill's unique selection of Kindle covers!

The contest is open until 12pm Pacific on November 21st. This is open to all KB members but only one entry per person.

Good luck!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, thanks, Pad and Quill!  We do like contests here!

Now, thinking about a book that matches the criteria.

Can't wait to read what others submit!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

This is an indie author's book from here on KB.


This is the review I left for this book.

Reading this made me think about my own role as a parent. No, not only think about my role as a parent, but I literally stopped reading to go have a talk with one of my children because our relationship has felt a bit strained lately.

In his author note, Mr. Pierce freely admits that his book is based loosely on the book of Job from the bible and whether or not people today could do what Job did. However, this is not just a "believe in God" mission type of book, it explores how events from our lives both inside and outside of our homes affect us and how our reactions affect those closest to us. To me it also had touches of "It's a Wonderful Life" as Kurt gets to see how his choices in life affect his children's lives after he is gone.

Duality touched me deeply, and I teared up more than once seeing how Kurt struggled with the outcome of his life.

Edit to add--
Thanks for the reminder Harvey. I'd like a black Fire Keeper from Pad & Quill.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

The one book that always makes me thankful for what I have is the Christmas Sweater by Glenn Beck. It's a story of a boy who looses his mom right before christmas and the struggles he makes to adjust to being an orphan and the changes he makes in maturing from a boy to a young man. He also realizes that even though money was tight before his mom died (his dad had died a yr or so before the story begins) he really did have it all.

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Sweater-Glenn-Beck/dp/B005M4AEFA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320783545&sr=8-1


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

http://www.padandquill.com/cases-for-kindle-nook-ereader/kindle-keeper-for-kindle-keyboard.html -- keyboard case with no pocket in Hickory or Blue.

I guess it would be "The Little Princess" by Frances Hodges Burnett. The heart in that story, the little girl's attitude...real or not, the lessons in the book have stayed with me.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I finished reading, Breaking Night by Liz Murray. It's a story of how Liz & her sister had parents that loved their children, but were drug addicts. Their parents were not capable of caring for their children. The children went hungry & cold. While homeless, Liz decided to change her life by going back to school, high school & completing it in 2 years. Then she won a scholarship from the New York Times. Then, she got into Harvard. I tell you, I went into the ugly cry towards the end of the book. Liz is an inspiration. You get from the book, that if she can do it, then you can too. You also appreciate even more that you have food to eat, a bed to sleep in, heat in the winter, loving parents & friends as well as a job.

1st choice colors - 1. blue or 2. orange colors
1st choice devices - 1.Fire or 2. Touch Kindles


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine is easy - Christine by Stephen King.  I was about 14 years old.  I loved it, it scared me more than half to death.  It got me hooked on reading and also showed me what great taste my Dad had in books.  He and I discussed books and read the same books right up until he passed away in April of this year.  I so badly wish I could call and tell him about the books I am reading now.  But Christine remains my favorite book for these reasons.  And it STILL creeps me out when I read it!!

As for the cover I would choose, if the one for the Fire is an option that would be first!  Otherwise I would say "The Case for Kindle 3".  Awesome contest, by the way


----------



## Iain Edward Henn (Jan 29, 2011)

"The Time Traveller's Wife," by Audrey Niffenegger, inspired me - and I expect other readers - to remember that every moment in our lives is part of a greater 'whole.' To treat those moments, be it today, or long ago, or something potentially in the future, as equally as important. It is always _now_ when they happen, and the themes of love, loss, friendship and the social differences from one time to another, resonated long after I turned the final page.
http://www.amazon.com/Time-Travelers-Wife-Audrey-Niffenegger/dp/015602943X/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the entries!

Don't forget to tell us which Pad and Quill you'd like if you win!!


----------



## SailorMerry (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a child of the Harry Potter generation (I was 8 when the first book came out) and I can honestly say that those books saved my life. If you Google Harry Potter and depression, I'm sure that you'll find that my story isn't an uncommon one. Since childhood, I've had to deal with bipolar disorder and depression, and if it wasn't for Harry Potter, I don't know if I would have survived high school. The lessons that those books taught me gave me the strength to carry on, and more than that, they inspired me to write, which provided a huge outlet to me in dealing with my depression. Now as a 21 year old in college, I still remind myself in moments of weakness than I'm a Gryffindor and stronger than depression. Reminding myself that I'm a Gryffindor has helped me to stand up to my close-minded father, stand up for my friends, and to speak out about what I think is right, even if what I think is an unpopular opinion. J.K. Rowling did not only give me the strength to live, but helped me find the courage within myself to live my life to the fullest.

http://www.padandquill.com/cases-for-kindle-nook-ereader/kindle-keeper-for-kindle-keyboard.html
(The one with the Cranberry Red inside paper, please.)


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Garth Stein's "The Art of Racing In The Rain" impacted me on such an emotional level. I think that most of us who are lucky enough to share our lives with pets realize how they seem to understand and react to our moods. This book, with a philosophical old dog as a narrator, can't help but make any dog lover reflect on the emotional support provided by man's best friend. I know it made me thankful for the love and loyalty that I have had from my fur-pups. The ending was uplifting, especially for those who have lost their short-lived friends. 

http://www.padandquill.com/cases-for-kindle-nook-ereader/case-for-kindle-fire-keeper.html

I really like the Hickory color.


----------



## HeatherG (Aug 6, 2011)

My favourite book is _Karen_, written by her mother Marie Killilea. Karen was born in 1940, a premature baby, born 3 months early, who developed Cerebral Palsy. I read this book as a teenager and was very impressed with the love and support her family, friends and neighbours gave to Karen. The daily struggles Karen and her family willingly went through and their faith and joy of life has impacted my life significantly. Over the years, I have read this book so much I practically have it memorized along with her second book _With Love from Karen_. This book can be blamed for my going into the nursing profession and working in a pediatric hospital in a neonatal intensive care unit since 1970. It has inspired me to work with those that are physically challenged. Instead of looking at life with my glass half empty, it has shown me how to enjoy and appreciate my life even when my glass is just half full. These books have gotten me through many challenges in life as they have taught me such good examples of coping methods and survival skills. Neither version is available in Kindle format, but I still treasure the paperback versions in our family. Occasonally these paperbacks can be found on Amazon and eBay. They are definitely good reads for anyone who loves to read biographies.

(If I were fortunate to win this contest, then I will choose which case to get. Still waiting to see if the Kindle Fire will be available to Canadians, and if not will likely buy the touch. I'm still loving my K3 keyboard.)


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I am thankful for the book, "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein. While I know this is a fictional book, it has changed my view of how I think my three dogs view the world. (My dogs are definitely part of the family.) I'd like to think that this is how my twelve year old Schnauzer, Dexter, might view passing on. He's moved everywhere with me and transitioned into a two "parent" family with ease. The thought of not having him with me literally brings me to tears.

This book tells the story of the dog's life from the dog's point of view. At the start of the book, you know that Enzo dies of old age. However knowing this ahead of time, it actually makes the story better because you KNOW the outcome. The story is just so well-written. This is heart-wrenching but deeply funny and ultimately uplifting story of family, love, loyalty, and hope.

The ending was just so beautiful. Yes, I sobbed and sobbed, but not necessarily SAD tears. Enzo was so happy that it has changed MY view of how the end should be for my aging Dexter. Thank you Garth Stein.

http://www.amazon.com/Art-Racing-Rain-ebook/dp/B0017SWPXY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321051905&sr=1-1


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

Toby said:


> I finished reading, Breaking Night by Liz Murray. It's a story of how Liz & her sister had parents that loved their children, but were drug addicts. Their parents were not capable of caring for their children. The children went hungry & cold. While homeless, Liz decided to change her life by going back to school, high school & completing it in 2 years. Then she won a scholarship from the New York Times. Then, she got into Harvard. I tell you, I went into the ugly cry towards the end of the book. Liz is an inspiration. You get from the book, that if she can do it, then you can too. You also appreciate even more that you have food to eat, a bed to sleep in, heat in the winter, loving parents & friends as well as a job.
> 
> 1st choice colors - 1. blue or 2. orange colors
> 1st choice devices - 1.Fire or 2. Touch Kindles


This movie is very inspirational to me I have not yet had the honor to read the book


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

This is the first long book that I read. It was a turning point toward a life of reading. For the teachers out there thank you for not giving up on teaching reading. Also thank you to the parents who keep reading to there children.

Sylvia

Edited to add choice of cranberry red kindle keyboard cover no pocket. Thank you Harvey for this chance
I wonder if I should get a cover for a kindle touch for possible upgrade? Maybe?


----------



## fadedrainbows (Dec 20, 2010)

I think a book that I am thankful that I have read is _A Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood. It made me think about myself as a woman and about the world in general. I view myself, my rights, and religion differently. The book has stuck with me all these years and opened me up to the world of literary fiction.

If I win could I get the Kindle 3 cover in Red? Thank you so much!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

When I was a HS junior, I took American History as an independent study course. I had to read the textbook and take tests on it, but most of the class was reading assigned books like _The Ugly American_ and _The Scarlet Letter_. Anyway, half way through the course, I was assigned Vonnegut's _Breakfast of Champions_. It was so unlike anything I ever read before - for that class or in general - in fact it said things I never thought you could say in books. It was sarcastic and crude and non-conformist but brilliant and insightful. I've always been thankful for that book because it was like being given permission to be myself and just be as oddball as I wanted to be.


----------



## Stormy (May 24, 2010)

A book I am grateful for is the Outsiders by S.E Hinton. It taught me that people are not always how they seem at face value and to never judge a book by it's cover.
If I win I would like the book keeper


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

Hmm...that's a hard descison, but I'd probably have to pick the book...."The Giver" by Lois Lowry. 
It is really a great book, and keeps me thinking about my life(and being thankful for living in a free country!).
I also think about the world we live in and how the world Jonas lives in can connect to Earth, and I really do become thankful for my family, friends, and myself, and just everything on the world, good or bad.
It's a great read with so many heart-breaking moments and it tells an amazing story 

Oh, and if I won I would like a Kindle Touch cover in "cranberry red"  If not, then blue....


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

I have read a lot of books that have touched me in some way and was thankful to have stumbled upon each one.  However, the most profound book I have ever read, and the one I am most thankful for, is Eckhart Tolle’s “A New Earth – Awakening to your Life’s Purpose”.  It gave me a better understanding of myself and the people around me. I have read this book several times, and always come away with something new (or that I had not really “heard” in a previous reading, or have forgotten and needed to be reminded of).  I love this book.  He believes we are all connected to each other, and everything we do has an impact.  

Pad & Quill cover -- K3 keyboard book keeper - Hickory

Thanks


----------



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

The one book that has probably most impact to my life is The Lorax by Dr. Seuss.  This book was published when I was four years old, and it is the first book that I remember checking out from the library.  I remember being upset by the Onceler and his seemingly uncaring ways and the devastation that it wrought.  The end of the book gave hope though….”Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It’s not.” I decided I would be that someone. – that I would care. 

I checked the book out so often that the librarian asked my mother why she didn’t purchase it for me. I wouldn’t have wanted that because that would have been wasteful when I could use the library.  

Today, we have to deal with issues of global warming, renewable resources, lack of recycling, and not taking our planet for granted in many other ways. I wish more people had heeded the Lorax in 1971. However, there is still hope that the Lorax and all of his friends may come back….

Kindle Touch/Paprika


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm so thankful I was forced  to read _The Count of Monte Cristo_ in high school. It was the first piece of classical literature I fell madly in love with. When I finished reading it, a bittersweet moment for me, I went out and bought the unabridged version. I loved it even more the second time. It completely changed the books I chose to read, and it taught me to appreciate the written word not just as an escape but as an art.

For the case, I'd like the one for Kindle Touch with Cranberry Red interior.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

So many book, but I remember when the miniseries "Sybil" was going to be on TV and I'd somehow seen previews.  Our old old B&W TV was about dead, losing both picture and sound.  We got our tax refund and I used my half to buy a small Sony color TV and I watched that miniseries and I just knew it was important and touched placed deeply hidden within. 

That is when I bought the BOOK.

It was only after my divorce and a few more years that I got into therapy and after trust built up that it became clear (to the therapist) that I or we were a lot like Sybil.. that led to hard hard work and really changed my life since I was led into volunteer work in sexual assault (hotline, support groups, accompaniement to rape exams) and so much learning about ritual abuse and domestic violence and also hospice.  From the most terrible circumstances one can turn it around and help others.  Similarly in 2009, I learned I had cancer but was able to come out of surgery and start what I do now, drive cancer patients to their treatments.  And of course I've read hundreds and hundreds of books over the years to support my knowledge and training in those and many other areas.

I think reading helped to save me as a kid, from what was done to me in school.  My mom (who was not involved in all that) always had books for me and she stressed bios of strong women.. Joan of Arc, Amelia Earhardt, Betsy Ross,  etc.

But "Sybil" was the key to opening up my life.  I later was to meet both the author (Flora Rheta Schreiber) and the real Cornelia Wilbur, MD, who helped my therapist so much.


Oh.. cover..  Fire Keeper in cranberry red with the pocket would be great.

Harvey, thanks so much for all you do on this board!!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

One book that had unexpected impact on my life is Maying Soong's 1948 book, _The Art of Chinese Paper Folding_, found in my school library. It began my lifelong love of paper folding and led me to other origami books available in the 1960s: _The World of Origami_ by Isao Honda, _Secrets of Origami_ by Robert Harbin, _The Art of Origami_ by Samuel Randlett, and _The Best of Origami_ by Samuel Randlett.

I learned from the first book that wonderful, beautiful, fun, and useful objects could be folded from paper. It gave me a way to be creative and artistic when I did not have skill with drawing, painting, or sculpture.

Two of many life events where origami played a part:

Before we started dating, my future husband was attending school in another city and sent me a letter. I sent an origami turkey in a reply that arrived shortly before Thanksgiving. He says that was one of the reasons he asked me out for our first date; he found it intriguing.
Eight years later, I sent out origami announcements when our daughter was born (Stork with baby by Neal Elias).

It started for me with _The Art of Chinese Paper Folding_.

Thank you, Harvey and Pad & Quill, for this contest.

If I win, I would like the cover for the Book Keeper for Kindle Keyboard. I need to check with my mom for the color. (She has a Kindle Keyboard while I have a K2.)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I am grateful for "The 5000 Year Leap" by W. Cleon Skousen  because reading it made me realize the miracle that the founding of the United States of America is and made me feel gratitude for the God inspired genius of our Founding Fathers.

I would love a Kindle Touch cover in green. Thank you for another great contest.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Wonderful stories -thank you. Keep 'em coming!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am grateful for the book "Until Tuesday".  A story of how Tuesday, a golden retriever, gave new life to a wounded veteran,Luis Carlos Montalvan.The book is bringing attention and action to the needs of veterans and others with invisible disabilities, PTSD, traumatic brain injuries, etc.  Service dogs are invaluable in dealing with these issues. It is a story full of love and redemption.  I would like the Fire Keeper in green.


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

I am going through a bit of a personal transformation, with a final goal of having a healthier lifestyle.  With that in mind, I am thankful for Michael Pollan's books, especially In Defense of Food.  It has opened my eyes!

If I am lucky enough to be chosen as one of your winners, I'd love the cover for Kindle Touch, with the Field Green interior.  

Best of luck to everyone,
Michele


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a book, but a poem, and I did more than read it, I memorized it.  Well, I had to. . .it was for HS English.

The poem I chose was _Stopping by the Woods on a Snowy Evening_ by Robert Frost.

Fast forward a couple of years to college: one of the first classes I had freshman year was "Introduction to Poetry" taught by an older sister, Sr. Miriam Joseph, affectionately (usually) known as Sr. Mimi Jo. She was tough. . .but fair. . .but tough. Anyway, I was a freshman in a class of sophomore and junior English majors. I was undecided on my major as yet, but leaning to math. Still, I'd placed out of Freshman Composition and needed at least one other English credit and, as a freshman, this was what was available. Ah well, I figured I'd make the best of it.

So. . .first day. . . she asks us to recite some piece of poetry. Blank stares all around -- even the upper classmen weren't willing to volunteer -- she did pick on a couple who stammered out some lyrics from rock songs.  And then, for some reason her gaze lit on me: she asked me my name -- it was O'Connor at the time and she was a Murphy so that was alright. Could I recite anything, she asked. Well, yes. . .so I began to recite the poem I'd memorized in HS and her face broke into a HUGE smile. Turns out, Robert Frost was one of her very favorite poets and that particular poem was one of her favorites of his. Whew!

I was exceedingly thankful I'd read and memorized that poem. . .and also thankful to my HS English teacher for requiring it!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 25, 2010)

I have always been an avid reader - mostly contemporary best sellers, medical and legal thrillers, mysteries, police and detective stories, you know the Scottoline/Iles/Coben/Kellerman genres.

One day a few years ago, I decided to pick up the first book in the Diana Gabaldon series, _Outlander_, to see what all the hype was about. Well, I couldn't have gotten more out of my usual reading genre if I had been trying to . . . and I fell in love with Jamie, Claire, and the historical novel in general.

I have now branched out in my reading to include historical romances, historical mysteries, time travel, low-key fantasy and some mild sci-fi. Talk about an eye opening experience.

I am grateful to Gabaldon for writing the series, of which I am on #4 with some of the Lord John books on the side, but I am more grateful that her writing opened so many other doors for me in the reading world.

Lilith


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a few more hours and we will draw our three winners. Thanks for your entries! We'll keep taking entries until 12 noon Pacific time today!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

...and our winners are...


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Please join me in congratulating our 3 randomly- selected winners! And thank you to everyone who shared their "Thankful for Books" stories. 

Winners: StephanieJ, HeatherG, and ReneAZ

Please PM me with your desired Pad and Quill Kindle cover!!


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners.    It was a nice contest and I enjoyed reading all the entries.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Stephanie, Heather and Rene!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Congratulations

Sylvia


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I suppose instead of whining, I should congratulate the winners.  

Very well.  Congrats!!!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Woo hoo!  I had to go back and make sure there wasn't another StephanieJ LOL.  And congratulations to Heather and Renee!! Going to pick out my case now.  Woot!   Thank you so much


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats, Stephanie, Heather and Renee!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations, StephanieJ, HeatherG, and ReneAZ!


----------



## ReneAZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks so much Harvey!  What a nice surprise.
And thank you Pad & Quill!

I replied to your email with my information.

Thanks everyone - guess I can't say 'I never win anything' again!!   

Happy holidays all!!
Rene


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Congrats to Heather, Stephanie and Renee!  And thanks to Pad and Quill for sponsoring the contest!

Betsy


----------

